# Flush Mount Headlights?



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

Does anybody have any idea where/if I can get my hands on flush mount headlights, because the pop-ups shake alot while driving fast (which is often). Any help would be appreciated...


----------



## Slydin240 (May 20, 2004)

Do a search for east bear. You will find everything you need.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Do a Sileighty conversion... Much pertier than the eastbear lights


----------



## mille-16i (Jun 16, 2004)

yeah it may be better looking but everyone dose it and the east bear thing is cheaper and not used. besides the 180sx front end is sexier then the silvia.


----------



## azRPS13 (Jun 7, 2003)

Ok you got me there.... But I think the eastbears would be better if they had a glass/clear covering


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

eastbear's are cheaper? i always thought it was more expensive...oh well


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

east bear : 650$
s13/s15 conversion : 1.5-3k


----------

